
Show HN: CaseyNeistatBot – Ask Qs, see videos, gear and chat - bentossell
https://www.messenger.com/t/caseyneistatbot/
======
gadders
I confused that with Casey Ryback and actually got excited for a second.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casey_Ryback](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casey_Ryback)

~~~
bentossell
Maybe I should make a bot of that too ha

